# Blazers/Raptors Rumours



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_17655.shtml 



> Bogus Concepts- A rumor started making it’s way around the camp today, suggesting that Toronto was on the verge of a trade with Portland, in which the number 1 overall pick and Alvin Williams would head to Portland, in exchange for the #4 pick, Jarrett Jack and Darius Miles – a very well placed Raptors source put the water on the deal, saying that yes the Raptors did speak with Portland today (among other teams) but there was nothing even close to this in the works. Several media personalities were re-telling the rumor at the end of the day – prompting a fact check with the well placed Raptors source, who asked not to be quoted, and has a history of being very open and honest about such transactions.


I think the deal would be

1st + Alvin + Eric + other fillers for 4th, Jarret Jack and Miles


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Not, sure if you guys have seen it so sorry if it has been posted


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

That is a new one.............not sure where Miles woud fit, but it is interesting.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Just say no to Darius Miles.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

speedythief said:


> Just say no to Darius Miles.


Got that right.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Just say no to Darius Miles.


 but jerret jack is pretty interesting


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

what's Miles' contract? How much? How long? restricted? Player's option? Team option? ect...


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> what's Miles' contract? How much? How long? restricted? Player's option? Team option? ect...


Darius Miles $7,250,000 $7,750,000 $8,250,000 $9,000,000 $9,000,000


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

arcade_rida said:


> Darius Miles $7,250,000 $7,750,000 $8,250,000 $9,000,000 $9,000,000



uke:


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

AdamIllman said:


> uke:


Woaw havnet seen you on the board in a longtime!


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

I linger. I check the board literally 5 times a day... More like 3 005 times a day since the lottery. I think I'm going to start posting more again. They won't all consist of one smiley and no opinions. I promise.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

AdamIllman said:


> I linger. I check the board literally 5 times a day... More like 3 005 times a day since the lottery. I think I'm going to start posting more again. They won't all consist of one smiley and no opinions. I promise.


Well good. Nice seeing you around


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

although miles could very well be the electrifying player off the bench that we could use, his contract is juss way too long to think colangelo would even trade for him. so i'd put this deal to bed.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *arcade_rida !*
> 
> I think the deal would be
> 
> 1st + Alvin + Eric + other fillers for 4th, Jarret Jack and


Portland will try to unload Miles no doubt, but I doubt that BC wants any part of that....especially when the only compensation is Jarret Jack

it's tempting to be able to rid ourselves of two obsolete contracts, but taking a longer one back in return, even considering that Miles could produce a bit, doesn't seem like a great idea.

not enough incentive for the Raptors, especially since it is well known that Portland would love to rid itself of Miles.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

#1 and Alvin for #4, Jack, Miles ? I'm in for that !

We get rid of Alvin's 2 x 7 million dollar contract (which runs through our 2007 cap anyways). Alvin is so injured, he's just a negative asset for us. Miles is young and athletic ... improving his game ... slightly questionable attitude (which for some reason happens to all blazers ... maybe its the environment). 

I definitely think Roy can play the point. 

Brandon Roy / Jack / 
Darius Miles / Peterson / 
Charlie Villanueva / Bonner
Chris Bosh / Humphries /
Whaley and/or #35 or FA

By the way, Miles salary is 4 years avg of 8.5 million ... so its basically about 2 years at 9 million more than Alvin's (who isn't going to play anyways). Makes almost no difference towards our 2007 capspace.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Re: Darius Miles

He seems to be achieving what alot of people pegged him at upon being drafted as a high schooler. IMO he's one of the better "both-sides-of-the-court" players in the league today. He's attiude on the other hand is terrible, just terrible. One of my favourite players in the early days but now...:barf:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

changv10 said:


> #1 and Alvin for #4, Jack, Miles ? I'm in for that !
> 
> We get rid of Alvin's 2 x 7 million dollar contract (which runs through our 2007 cap anyways). Alvin is so injured, he's just a negative asset for us. Miles is young and athletic ... improving his game ... slightly questionable attitude (which for some reason happens to all blazers ... maybe its the environment).
> 
> ...



I like that logic, although I dont' think Miles can play the 2, especially not ahead of Mo Pete. Where's Calderon? I'm just afraid of Miles near Eva, I don't want him to get influenced by him.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

arcade_rida said:


> http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_17655.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow, I would honestly do that in a split second.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

This is interesting.

It's a couple of days old and I'm not sure how much there is to it, but it's interesting.

I know some of the generalities behind Miles' "bad attitude", but I don't know specifics. What are some of the stories?

Deals like this will increase the level of talent on this team. I think there is a good core of character guys here. Which makes these 'attitude' risks, less risky.

So many guys have seemingly left portland with serious question marks and flourished elsewhere.

I don't know enough about Miles to form an opinion, but I certainly think it is something worth discussing.


----------



## ATM (Jun 23, 2003)

I can't see why we wouldn't do this trade.

We basically trade two non-factors in A-Dub and E-Dub for Jarrett Jack (nice young PG) and Darius Miles (overpaid but is solid and can play) which is a massive win despite the take of salary. 

We downgrade from #1 to #4, which basically eliminates our chances of getting Morrison or Aldridge but guarantees we will get our shot at Rudy Gay, Andrea Bargnani, or Brandon Roy.

I like this deal all-around.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

There's no need for Darius Miles in Toronto. Not unless he's being immediately shipped to the Knicks for an expiring contract.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Number one, it's hoopsworld
Number two, read closely:



> Bogus Concepts- A rumor started making it’s way around the camp today, suggesting that Toronto was on the verge of a trade with Portland, in which the number 1 overall pick and Alvin Williams would head to Portland, in exchange for the #4 pick, Jarrett Jack and Darius Miles – *a very well placed Raptors source put the water on the deal, saying that yes the Raptors did speak with Portland today (among other teams) but there was nothing even close to this in the works*. Several media personalities were re-telling the rumor at the end of the day – prompting a fact check with the well placed Raptors source, who asked not to be quoted, and has a history of being very open and honest about such transactions.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Team Mao said:


> Number one, it's hoopsworld
> Number two, read closely:



Yea, I mean obviously people saw that. The fact we are looking for is if anybody would like that trade.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

arcade_rida said:


> Yea, I mean obviously people saw that. The fact we are looking for is if anybody would like that trade.


Sorry, I misunderstood. My bad. I think it would be okay, but I'm not as sold on Jack as everyone here seems to be. I'd rather just sign Jay Williams than give up assets to get Jarrett Jack. And Miles is a really big risk, he's a huge talent but also a huge headcase and may go 'Rafer' with Sam.

If we brought in Miles, whose minutes would get squeezed? MoPete, Charlie or Graham. All three of these players IMO are important pieces to the team and I would be hesitant to part with them to create space for Darius.

Crap, the more I start to think about it, the more intrigued I'm becoming with the idea, maybe I can't write it off just yet.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

changv10 said:


> #1 and Alvin for #4, Jack, Miles ? I'm in for that !
> 
> We get rid of Alvin's 2 x 7 million dollar contract (which runs through our 2007 cap anyways). Alvin is so injured, he's just a negative asset for us. Miles is young and athletic ... improving his game ... slightly questionable attitude (which for some reason happens to all blazers ... maybe its the environment).
> 
> ...


raptors would never do that, portland wouldnt take williams cntract, and with no definant #1, blazers should will stick with their pick.


----------



## tobybennett (Jun 12, 2003)

I think Colangelo knows a little better than to go for Dmiles. Ask any Portland fan what they think of Miles and they will tell you he is the biggest headcase in the league. If I need to refresh your memory, he did an interview where he admitted to going out partying and coming drunk to practice. Miles also changed into his street clothes at halftime in a game???? 
Like another poster said... Just say no to Darius Miles


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

tobybennett said:


> If I need to refresh your memory, he did an interview where he admitted to going out partying and coming drunk to practice.


I heard this intervew clip recently.

He talkes about having a few glasses of wine with his wife the night before practice and sweating it out the next day.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Flush said:


> I heard this intervew clip recently.
> 
> He talkes about having a few glasses of wine with his wife the night before practice and sweating it out the next day.


I heard the same. The drinking thing is being overblown because it's Darius Miles. He drinks the night before, comes to practice the next day and sweats it out. It's not like he's drinking in the morning and then going to practice.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I wouldn't really mind Miles, as I think he'd fit fine in a good situation. He does seem to have lost some lift in those knees but that could be my imagination. I think he's more of a lacksidasical player than a headcase. He actually has a midrange jumper these days. 

The main problem, other than this being a made up trade rumour, is that I'd be looking for a forward - Gay or Thomas - at #4, which would make Darius more than redundant. Roy might be the way to go if we did go down to 4, I suppose.

Then there's AW's status with the Raps. BC certainly lead us to believe that something could be done to get his contract off the cap. If that's the case, there's no real need to dump him, perhaps quite the opposite.


----------



## RickyBlaze (Apr 25, 2003)

Do this trade in a heartbeat IMO. I think Miles could flourish in Toronto in a fast-paced offensive system. He's long, and can play perimeter D. If Tim Thomas can resurect his career in Phoenix, Then I think Miles could become a real good roleplayer on a team with CB4, CV31 and Andrea Bargnani.

Also, the fact that the Raps get rid of AW's contract and gain someone like Jarret Jack, one of Bosh's boys, someone we considered at 14 (even 7 for some people) and the 4th pick in a fairly weak, but evenly spread out draft.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

Yep, Miles shouldn't be playing the 2... my bad. I guess it would look something like this ...

Brandon Roy / Jack 
Peterson / Joey Graham
Darius Miles / Bonner
Charlie Villanueva / Humphries 
Chris Bosh / Whaley 

If we don't do the trade, and draft Aldridge, we get ...

Calderon / Ukic?
Peterson / Graham
CharlieV / Humphries
Bosh / Bonner
Aldridge / Whaley

if we don't do the trade and draft Bargani, we get ...

Calderon / Ukic?
Peterson / Graham
CharlieV / Humphries
Bargani / Bonner
Bosh / Whaley

Looks like the trade puts us in a better position. Now imagine the first trade goes through, and the CV3+Peterson for TJ Ford+Magloire goes through ...

TJ Ford / Jack 
Brandon Roy / Joey Graham
Darius Miles / Bonner
Bosh / Humphries 
Magloire / Whaley 

that's quite a different raps team ... looks good too.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

speedythief said:


> Just say no to Darius Miles.


took my words


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

speedythief said:


> Just say no to Darius Miles.


 Agreed.


----------



## d_umengan (Apr 23, 2003)

i believe he can turn it around in toronto. ala tim thomas in phoenix

something about the water in portland makes everyone crazy.. or maybe its the gravitational pull over there in oregon... 

i think BC should think about this trade.. gaining an asset in jarret jack... gettin rid of some dead weight and cap restraints... 

if he was to be stockpiling talent... then id say miles and jack are a huge step in the right direction. cause miles can defend... and jack can defend the one... 

its simply a matter of surrounding miles with some good character young guys like bosh and villa... and joey.. i think the three of them would have a bigger influence on him than he would on the 3 of them.. especially with Bosh's character and work ethic

im all for it... miles 18 million due after 2008.. is a small price to pay... im sure if he didn't work out.. eventually the knicks would pick him up anyways.. before he could handicap our economical situation... 

and with number 4. you get one of the guys you were lookin at with number one... at a slightly lower price.. bargnani might even be available... but Gay would be there i think for sure


----------



## d_umengan (Apr 23, 2003)

d_umengan said:


> im all for it... miles 18 million due after 2008.. is a small price to pay... im sure if he didn't work out.. eventually the knicks would pick him up anyways.. before he could handicap our economical situation...


besides by that time came around.. hed only be what... 28 or so.. its not like trynna dump alvin williams or antonio davis... 

doubt it happens but all im sayin is.. its a good deal


----------



## icehawk (May 30, 2003)

This one is an easy no. While Jack is nice, he's in no way our solution at the 1. He's buddies with Bosh. Cool. Is he significantly better than Calderon? No.

Darius Miles probably can turn it around when he gets out of Portland attitude-wise, but will he be that much better as a player? We've already got Villanueva and Graham at the 3, who needs Miles? His contract is way too large for a player of his calibre and it's a safe bet to say he'll never live to his potential. 

I'm sure BC wouldn't touch this even if there wasn't a pick swap. If we're going to throw our money away, why not on a point guard or center? We're better off overpaying someone who can fill one of our needs through free agency than overpaying someone who can't (ie. Miles).


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

Jack is a pretty solid player ... has penetration skills similar to Mike James, but not the hogging attitude ... which is great. Jack has less court-vision than Calderon, but better penetration, shot and likely can defend guards better. I think we will miss Mike James' penetration off the dribble if he leaves ... so getting Jack would really alleviate this problem.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

icehawk said:


> This one is an easy no. While Jack is nice, he's in no way our solution at the 1. He's buddies with Bosh. Cool. Is he significantly better than Calderon? No.
> 
> Darius Miles probably can turn it around when he gets out of Portland attitude-wise, but will he be that much better as a player? We've already got Villanueva and Graham at the 3, who needs Miles? His contract is way too large for a player of his calibre and it's a safe bet to say he'll never live to his potential.
> 
> I'm sure BC wouldn't touch this even if there wasn't a pick swap. If we're going to throw our money away, why not on a point guard or center? We're better off overpaying someone who can fill one of our needs through free agency than overpaying someone who can't (ie. Miles).




good point


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Darius is not the kind of person/player BC would bring in, especially at that contract level.


----------



## cv3bandwagon (Mar 16, 2006)

Yeah Bryan is too smart to not even touch Dariud Miles. He's the biggest waste of the talent in the leauge. I can't stand how good he could be but never will because he is a complete headcase.


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

I like this trade and IMO the Raps need to do a trade with the Blazers in exchange for the number 4 pick and one of there young PG's preferably Jack (Bosh and Jack would have great chemistry together). 

If this goes down it our line up should look like this.

Jack/Calderon/Barrett (Ukic?) 
Mo-Pete/Graham/Barrett/ 2nd rounder? 
Charlie/Miles/Humphries/ 2nd rounder?
Bosh/Bonner/Sow/Humphries
Bargani/Sow/Bonner

Now CHECK THIS OUT:

If we pull this trade and what if BC goes after Ben Wallace hard in free agency (IMO he will throw the max at big Ben) so there is a very good chance of that ( Ben hired a new agent that is an indicator that he is looking for the $$$ don’t kid yourselves money talks.)

Our line-up now looks like this:

1st string
PG- Jack
SG- Mopete
SF- CV
PF- Bosh
C- B.Wallace

2nd string
PG- Calderon
SG- Graham
SF- Miles
PF- Bargani
C- Sow

Bench: (Ukic?) Barrett, Bonner, Humphries, 2nd rounder, 2nd rounder

It gives us more options and more mismatch opportunities.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

i dont think the raptors will do that


----------

